# Put Down Your Phone



## Blake Bowden (Oct 8, 2015)

Great video!


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Some of us remember seeing a world that stretched to the horizon instead of to the edge of a 4.5 inch screen.


----------



## flttrainer (Dec 23, 2015)

I thought this was going to about phone usage during lodge. It really ticks me off seeing brothers using their phones during lodge. Rant done...


----------



## Canadian Paul (Dec 29, 2015)

flttrainer said:


> I thought this was going to about phone usage during lodge. It really ticks me off seeing brothers using their phones during lodge. Rant done...



Permit be to join you in your rant, Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 21, 2016)

flttrainer said:


> I thought this was going to about phone usage during lodge. It really ticks me off seeing brothers using their phones during lodge. Rant done...





Canadian Paul said:


> Permit be to join you in your rant, Brother.


Same here!


----------



## JJones (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll use the calendar on my phone to make note of upcoming events during stated meeting. I've seen brethren stay on them the entire meeting before however, I find this very rude.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 21, 2016)

I have my agenda on my tablet or mobile..... set to silent  (or airplane mode.. but NOT VIBRATE... having buzzing in a meeting is annoying..)


----------



## flttrainer (Feb 11, 2016)

JJones said:


> I'll use the calendar on my phone to make note of upcoming events during stated meeting. I've seen brethren stay on them the entire meeting before however, I find this very rude.



I can understand this. It's when they are sending text messages or checking Facebook that bothers me.


----------



## Pete Ramboldt (Feb 12, 2016)

It's great to hear a phone ring during our lodge meetings - *the $20.00 fine* goes into the charity fund!


----------



## rpbrown (Feb 12, 2016)

I have my phone on silent when in lodge. However, there are reasons I have to have my phone where I can receive calls and messages. (1) My dad is in poor health and I need to be able to receive any notifications on a change in his condition. (2) I own a business and my phone is for after hours calls. I have never received one during lodge but the possibility is there. (3) I use my calendar to record upcoming events.
Now, if a phone actually rings during a meeting, its a $25.00 fine going to the general fund. If one rings during a degree, also a $25.00 fine but it goes to the candidate, and if, during a degree one goes off during the obligation, $100.00 fine going to the candidate.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Feb 12, 2016)

The Galaxy Note is a lodge Secretary's friend.

Sent from my SM-N910T using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Feb 26, 2016)

Pete Ramboldt said:


> It's great to hear a phone ring during our lodge meetings - *the $20.00 fine* goes into the charity fund!





rpbrown said:


> Now, if a phone actually rings during a meeting, its a $25.00 fine going to the general fund. If one rings during a degree, also a $25.00 fine but it goes to the candidate, and if, during a degree one goes off during the obligation, $100.00 fine going to the candidate.


Great practices, brothers. This implement should definitely keep down phone usage in lodge. More lodges should definitely adapt this.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Feb 26, 2016)

I use my phone to drop dates in calendar because I get reminders whereas it is easy to forget something you wrote down.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 26, 2016)

I was going to say, I've noticed people pull them out left and right when dates are called out but I just wait or email the Sec later if I can't remember. I guess times are changing. People probably use to pull out a notebook for dates and events but the difference is, you knew what the guy with the notebook was doing but the guy with the phone or tablet could be actually texting or up on FB marking where he's at lol.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 27, 2016)

JJones said:


> I've seen brethren stay on them the entire meeting before however, I find this very rude.


This is what I was refering to. I seen brothers text for most of the meeting.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 27, 2016)

flttrainer said:


> I can understand this. It's when they are sending text messages or checking Facebook that bothers me.


Totally agree.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 27, 2016)

rpbrown said:


> Now, if a phone actually rings during a meeting, its a $25.00 fine going to the general fund. If one rings during a degree, also a $25.00 fine but it goes to the candidate, and if, during a degree one goes off during the obligation, $100.00 fine going to the candidate.


Now this is a GREAT idea!


----------

